
Modern “scientific management” threatens to dehumanise workplace - rvikmanis
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21664190-modern-version-scientific-management-threatens-dehumanise-workplace-digital
======
nerd_stuff
I think "Digital Taylorism" is more accurate and informative than calling it
"scientific management". The quotes let you know The Economist is
intentionally using a famous misnomer but I'm not sure that comes across in a
HN title where the main title isn't seen first.

I would suggest "Digital Taylorism threatens...." or "Modern Taylorism
threatens..." as a title.

